# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  खाना खाने के बाद पानी पीना ज़हर समान

## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

खाने के साथ पानी अमृत है या ज़हर अच्छे स्वस्थ्य के लिए ये जानना बहुत  जरुरी है.! हमारा खाना सही पच रहा है या नहीं? और ऐसा क्या कारण है के हम  खाना खाने के बाद पानी क्यों ना पीये ? ये आपकी अनेक बीमारियो का कारण भी  हो सकता हैं और अनेक बीमारियो का हल भी

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*आइये जानते हैं इसी राज़ को :*
 हमने दाल खाई, हमने सब्जी खाई, हमने रोटी खाई, हमने दही खाया, लस्सी पी,  दूध, दही, छाछ, लस्सी, फल आदि.! ये सब कुछ भोजन के रूप मे हमने ग्रहण  किया, ये सब कुछ हमको उर्जा देता है और पेट उस उर्जा को आगे ट्रांसफर करता  है.! पेट मे एक छोटा सा स्थान होता है, जिसको हम हिंदी मे कहते है “ अमाशय ”  | उसी स्थान का संस्कृत नाम है “ जठर ” | उसी स्थान को अंग्रेजी मे कहते  है “ epigastrium ”, ये एक थेली की तरह होता है और यह जठर हमारे शरीर मे  सबसे महत्वपूर्ण है क्योंकि सारा खाना सबसे पहले इसी मे आता है। ये बहुत  छोटा सा स्थान हैं, इसमें अधिक से अधिक 350gms खाना आ सकता है.! हम कुछ भी  खाते, सब ये अमाशय मे आ जाता है.! आमाशय मे अग्नि प्रदीप्त होती है | उसी  को कहते हे “जठराग्न”.! ये जठराग्नि है वो अमाशय मे प्रदीप्त होने वाली आग  है । ऐसे ही पेट मे होता है जेसे ही आपने खाना खाया कि जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त  हो गयी..| यह ऑटोमेटिक है, जेसे ही अपने रोटी का पहला टुकड़ा मुँह मे डाला  कि इधर जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त हो गई.! ये अग्नि तब तक जलती हे जब तक खाना’ पचता  है | अब अपने खाते ही गटागट पानी पी लिया और खूब ठंडा पानी पी लिया | और  कई लोग तो बोतल पे बोतल पी जाते है.! अब जो आग (जठराग्नि) जल रही थी, वो  बुझ गयी.! आग अगर बुझ गयी, तो खाने की पचने की जो क्रिया है वो रुक गयी.!

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

अब हमेशा याद रखें खाना जाने पर हमारे पेट में दो ही क्रिया होती है, एक  क्रिया है जिसको हम कहते हैं “ Digestion ” और दूसरी है “ fermentation ”  फर्मेंटेशन का मतलब है सडना…! और डायजेशन का मतलब है पचना.! आयुर्वेद के  हिसाब से आग जलेगी तो खाना पचेगा, तो उससे रस बनेगा.! जो रस बनेगा तो उसी  रस से मांस, मज्जा, रक्त, वीर्य, हड्डिया, मल, मूत्र और अस्थि बनेगा और  सबसे अंत मे मेद बनेगा.! ये तभी होगा जब खाना पचेगा.! यह सब हमें चाहिए. ये  तो हुई खाना पचने की बात |

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*अब जब खाना सड़ेगा तब क्या होगा ?*
 खाने के सड़ने पर सबसे पहला जहर जो बनता है वो हे *यूरिक एसिड (uric acid)*  | कई बार आप डॉक्टर के पास जाकर कहते है कि मुझे घुटने मे दर्द हो रहा है,  मुझे कंधे-कमर मे दर्द हो रहा है तो डॉक्टर कहेगा आपका यूरिक एसिड बढ़ रहा  है आप ये दवा खाओ, वो दवा खाओ यूरिक एसिड कम करो| और एक दूसरा उदाहरण खाना  जब खाना सड़ता है, तो यूरिक एसिड जेसा ही एक दूसरा विष बनता है जिसको हम  कहते है*LDL (Low Density lipoprotine) माने खराब कोलेस्ट्रोल (cholesterol).*
 जब आप* ब्लड प्रेशर (BP)* चेक कराने डॉक्टर के पास जाते हैं तो वो आपको कहता है* (HIGH BP) हाई-बीपी* है  आप पूछोगे… कारण बताओ.? तो वो कहेगा कोलेस्ट्रोल बहुत ज्यादा बढ़ा हुआ है |  आप ज्यादा पूछोगे कि कोलेस्ट्रोल कौन सा बहुत है ? तो वो आपको कहेगा LDL  बहुत है | इससे भी ज्यादा खतरनाक एक विष है वो है…. VLDL (Very Low Density  Lipoprotive) ये भी कोलेस्ट्रॉल जेसा ही विष है। अगर VLDL बहुत बढ़ गया तो  आपको भगवान भी नहीं बचा सकता|
 खाना सड़ने पर और जो जहर बनते है उसमे एक ओर विष है जिसको अंग्रेजी मे हम कहते है triglycerides.! जब भी डॉक्टर आपको कहे की आपका *“triglycerides”* बढ़ा हुआ है तो समझ लीजिए की आपके शरीर मे विष निर्माण हो रहा है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

तो कोई यूरिक एसिड के नाम से कहे, कोई कोलेस्ट्रोल के नाम से कहे, कोई  LDL -VLDL के नाम से कहे तो समझ लीजिए कि ये विष है और ऐसे विष 103 है | ये  सभी विष तब बनते है जब खाना सड़ता है | मतलब समझ लीजिए किसी का  कोलेस्ट्रोल बढ़ा हुआ है तो एक ही मिनिट मे ध्यान आना चाहिए की खाना पच  नहीं रहा है , कोई कहता है मेरा triglycerides बहुत बढ़ा हुआ है तो एक ही  मिनिट मे डायग्नोसिस कर लीजिए आप…! कि आपका खाना पच नहीं रहा है | कोई कहता  है मेरा यूरिक एसिड बढ़ा हुआ है तो एक ही मिनिट लगना चाहिए समझने मे कि  खाना पच नहीं रहा है | क्योंकि खाना पचने पर इनमे से कोई भी जहर नहीं  बनता.! खाना पचने पर जो बनता वो है…. मांस, मज्जा, रक्त, वीर्य, हड्डिया,  मल, मूत्र, अस्थि.! और खाना नहीं पचने पर बनता है…. यूरिक एसिड,  कोलेस्ट्रोल, LDL-VLDL.! और यही आपके शरीर को रोगों का घर बनाते है.! पेट  मे बनने वाला यही जहर जब ज्यादा बढ़कर खून मे आते है ! तो खून दिल की  नाड़ियो मे से निकल नहीं पाता और रोज थोड़ा थोड़ा कचरा जो खून मे आया है  इकट्ठा होता रहता है और एक दिन नाड़ी को ब्लॉक कर देता है जिसे आप Heart  Attack कहते हैं.!
 तो हमें जिंदगी मे ध्यान इस बात पर देना है कि जो हम खा रहे हैं वो शरीर  मे ठीक से पचना चाहिए और खाना ठीक से पचना चाहिए इसके लिए पेट मे ठीक से  आग (जठराग्नि) प्रदीप्त होनी ही चाहिए| क्योंकि बिना आग के खाना पचता नहीं  है और खाना पकता भी नहीं है |महत्व की बात खाने को खाना नहीं, खाने को  पचाना है |

----------

